# hilfe-Welche Kamera ist gut?



## mastersound (7. Januar 2008)

hallo 

hoffe das ich hier richtig bin mit dem Thema.

meine Videokamera hat leider ihren Geist aufgegeben,und jetzt muss ich mir eine neue hollen,weis aber nicht worauf ich achten muss.

ich habe bei ebay eine Kamera enddeckt mit diesen Daten.:
Max. Auflösung 	12MP interpoliert
Sensor 	5,17MP CMOS 
LCD Bilds chirm 	2” LTPS TFT LCD
ISO Empfindlichkeit 	ISO 100
digitaler Zoom 	4x
Mikrofon/Lautsprecher 	Ja, integriert (mono)
Objektiv 	F3,2
Interner Speicher 	32 MB
Speicher Erweiterung 	SD bis zu 2 GB
Focussierungsbereich 	Landschaft 1,50m - unendl.
Audio & Video Clip 	VGA&QVGA @30 fps
Videocompressionsformat 	MPEG4
Selbstauslöser 	Aus / 5 Sek. / 10 Sek. / 30Sek.
Abmessungen 	123 x 45 x 71mm
Gewischt 	<190g ohne Batterien
Blitz Einstellungen 	an / aus
Internetfunktion 	Webcam
Stromversorgung 	4x AA-Alkalibatterien

kann mir da einer helfen und mir sagen ob das ein gutes Gerät ist oder ob das Müll ist?speziell will ich ne gute Kamera haben für alle möglichen aufnahmen ,auch für keying etc.
wäre euch sehr dankbar darüber.


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2008)

Falsches Forum, dies hier ist das Audio Forum.


----------

